# £1300 / month....budgeting



## Sven (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm thinking of entertaining an extendedish stay in Thailand.

Where would a budget of £1300 / month put me on the social scale?


----------



## sweenjr56 (May 5, 2009)

Not having actually done it myself, I can't speak from personal experience. But I have been to Thailand often enough with my Thai wife to calculate about what I would need. 1300pounds is approx 63K Baht when I read what Teachers are making and needing to live on the 
Cost of Living | Help & Guides | Teaching English in Thailand web site,
I would say it's a pretty good standard of living... it's also roughly about what I was hoping to retire there on in a couple more years... but I'm a pretty simple guy, will go close to native and have a Thai wife here in the States with me now to help negotiate our future life in Thailand. Best of luck!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, my husband and I are here on slightly less budget for both of us and living very comfortably. It you are planning to stay in one place you can negotiate a good rent- a 2 bed house with shared pool 5 mins from Chiang Mai can be found for £120 a month!, the islands will cost you more. if you plan to move around lot then your money wont go as far. A popular option for long term visitors is to find a place to settle and then visit the islands for a beach break when you fancy it.


----------

